# food questions



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

As most of you know when i first got dolce he was eating eukanuba . i later learned here that it wasnt good for him and i since changed him to wellness supermix5 for puppies which he has been doing well on , but i dont think he loves it .. he eats it , but he doesnt love it .. 
he seems to like wet food , i have given him babyfoods and he loves ... i am not one to home cook , i have enough making dinner for the kids , but i was looking into those freeze dried foods where you only have to add water.. 

are those good ? i was looking at grandma lucy's i think it is and theres one thats all natural no grains , do u think this will be a good choice.. also ive always heard dogs do better w a kibble cause its good for their teeth .. i just feel that dolce eats his kibble because he must .. i dont know i juts dont see him gobble it up , which is why i always used to free feed. 

what do you recommend , also is the freeze dried food more expensive ? also what can food is good for our fluffs ?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This website compares pre mixes for nutritional completeness:

DogAware.com: Dog Food Mixes


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I home cook. I'm not recommending any commercial dog food, but I've personally used Dr. Harvey's Veg-To Bowl pre-mix several times, and I think it is a good premix.

These are the grain-free foods and pre-mixes that I would consider if I wasn't able to home cook. I am sure that there are other foods out there that might be good as well, but these are the ones that I am aware of because I don't keep up all that much on commercial dog food anymore.

Pre-mix: Dr. Harvey's Veg-To-Bowl, or Honest Kitchen Preference
Freeze dried raw: Stella and Chewy's, or Honest Kitchen
Freeze-dried cooked: Grandma Lucy's Artisan
Frozen or (freeze dried) raw: Paw Naturaw.
Canned cooked: Party Animal Organic
Kibble: Acana grain-free, or Orijen Fresh Fish 6.

In my opinion, if you are not going to home cook, using a pre-mix or a freeze dried complete food is better than canned or kibble foods. Every dog is different, one may like a certain food and do well on it, and another won't. It's trial and error.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Liza!! There is a holistic place on 9th street close to Union Square. If you want, we can check it out this week. There is always someone there that is very knowledgable about these foods plus the supplements. Let me know if/when you want to go.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I feed mine Dr. Harvey's Veg-to-bowl in the evenings and Acana Pacifica in the mornings. I tried the Grandma Lucy's Artisan and not one of my fluffs liked it, it has a very strong garlic smell. I have also fed the Stella and Cheweys and they liked it ok, and also have tried the Paw Naturaw and they loved it, but very expensive when feeding more than 1 fluff.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

The freeze-dried foods are a good alternative to home cooking, but yes, they are expensive...I think they are around 3-4 times more expensive than kibble. I had wanted to switch but it's just too pricey for my budget right now. If you can afford the cost, definitely try it out, because it is better than kibble!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

edith how does friday sound ?


Johita said:


> Liza!! There is a holistic place on 9th street close to Union Square. If you want, we can check it out this week. There is always someone there that is very knowledgable about these foods plus the supplements. Let me know if/when you want to go.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

im on a budget too ! but i would love to try it out n see.


LJSquishy said:


> The freeze-dried foods are a good alternative to home cooking, but yes, they are expensive...I think they are around 3-4 times more expensive than kibble. I had wanted to switch but it's just too pricey for my budget right now. If you can afford the cost, definitely try it out, because it is better than kibble!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> edith how does friday sound ?


 
Friday's fine with me :thumbsup:


----------



## ally173 (Sep 16, 2010)

the closest to homecooking and balanced meal is aunt jeni's dog food. it's supposed to be fed raw but since my dog has IBD i cook it and add oatmeal to it for added fiber. the recipes have meat some fruit and veggies; they are great and balanced. 
Recipe Listings


----------

